# Do You Suffer From A.A.A.D.D??



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

I've had days v similar to his  


Recently, I was diagnosed with A. A. A. D. D. - 
Age Activated Attention Deficit Disorder. 

This is how it manifests: 

I decide to water my garden. 

As I turn on the hose in the driveway, I look over 
at my car and decide my car needs washing. 

As I start toward the garage, I notice that there 
is mail on the porch table that I brought up from 
the mail box earlier. 

I decide to go through the mail before I wash the car. 

I lay my car keys down on the table, put the junk mail 
in the garbage can under the table, and notice that the 
can is full. 

So, I decide to put the bills back on the table and take 
out the garbage first. 

But then I think, since I'm going to be near the mailbox 
when I take out the garbage anyway, I may as well pay 
the bills first. 

I take my check book off the table, and see that there 
is only one check left. 

My extra checks are in my desk in the study, so I go 
inside the house to my desk where I find the can of 
Coke that I had been drinking. 

I'm going to look for my checks, but first I need to push 
the Coke aside so that I don't accidentally knock it over. 
I realize the Coke is getting warm, and I decide I should 
put it in the refrigerator to keep it cold. 

As I head toward the kitchen with the Coke, a vase of 
flowers on the counter catches my eye--they need to be 
watered. 

I set the Coke down on the counter, and I discover my 
reading glasses that I've been searching for all morning. 

I decide I better put them back on my desk, but first I'm 
going to water the flowers. 

I set the glasses back down on the counter, fill a container 
with water and suddenly I spot the TV remote. Someone 
left it on the kitchen table. 

I realize that tonight when we go to watch TV, I will be looking 
for the remote, but I won't remember that it's on the kitchen 
table, so I decide to put it back in the den where it belongs, 
but first I'll water the flowers. 

I pour some water in the flowers, but quite a bit of it spills on 
the floor. 

So, I set the remote back down on the table, get some towels 
and wipe up the spill. 

Then I head down the hall trying to remember what I was 
planning to do. 

At the end of the day: 
the driveway is flooded 
the car isn't washed, 
the bills aren't paid, 
there is a warm can of Coke sitting on the counter, 
there is still only one check in my check book, 
I can't find the remote, 
I can't find my glasses, 
and I don't remember what I did with the car keys. 

Then when I try to figure out why nothing got done today, 
I'm really baffled because I know I was busy all day long, 
and I'm really tired. 

I realize this is a serious problem, and I'll try to get some 
help for it.



Don't laugh -- if this isn't you yet, your day is coming!


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Very good *sugarplum*. I'm sure the majority of us have been there and done that. :wink: 
8O That reminds me. Where did I put the cheque book? :roll:


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Very good, I can relate to that.


----------

